

The Best Part About NYC's Tech Scene - besvinick
http://www.venturebent.com/2011/07/the-best-part-about-nycs-tech-scene/

======
lkrubner
This is a personal view, but for me the best part of the New York tech scene
is simply that it is in New York. You get to interact a lot with people who
have experience with those industries that have long been important in New
York: television, movies, publishing, travel, sports, news, fashion, dance,
design, architecture, music and the various other arts. If those fields
interest you, and especially if you have an idea that combines tech with some
aspect of one of those fields, then I think the New York tech scene can be
highly enticing. As it happens, ideas about re-inventing publishing interest
me, so this is a great place for me to be. Even when I run into old-timers who
hate the Internet and who wish publishing could have survived forever in its
1980s form, I enjoy the conversations we have, the different perspectives --
and it is, for me, surprising and important to be reminded how many people
remain loyal to old notions of publishing, even as the business models melt
away or are irreparably altered by the Internet.

------
dr_
How is this different from the tech scene in the Valley or the beliefs of a
passionate entrepreneur anywhere in the world?

